# Recommend Brisbane tax accountant/lawyer



## Naked shorts (10 July 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good tax accountant/lawyer in Brisbane? Im looking for one that knows a bit about CFD's, options, carry trades, sole trader businesses' and tax minimisation. Someone that knows what they are doing.

Please dont recommend HR Block :


----------

